#  23 ,     -?
.  ,    -.          -.  .      ,  .

----------


## angela

.       .

----------


## LTP

... 
 ,  ,    ...
   ,  ( ,  ), ....
            ....

----------

.       . :           ( ,    ..)         ,      .      .  :yes:

----------


## agur



----------

.

----------

> .


    ,     ,        .

----------

** ,      .

----------

> .


    ?

----------

** , ,     .    !   .

----------

-  ,    -       . -  


> !


  :Embarrassment:

----------

**,  ,   ,  .

----------


## 1995

,        ,      .

----------

*1995*,   ?

----------


## 1995

200.  3000.   :Big Grin:

----------

*1995*,  ,  ,      18    10,    0))))))))))
 200  ,  500   ,  1.000= ,  1.500 -   ,  2.000=- ,  2.500=  , 3.000=  . ?    ,  .

----------

> ,        ,      .
> __________________


 , , 8-    .            .
             ,   (  !       ),   ...

----------

** ,          ?

----------

.     ,      .  ,          .

----------


## 1995

> 200  ,  500   ,  1.000= ,  1.500 -   ,  2.000=- ,  2.500=  , 3.000=  . ?


--!
   -   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1995

> ?


     .

----------

*1995*,   )))))))

----------

> ,        ,      .


  ,   http://www.toy-soldiers.ru/
   .

----------


## 1995

,     :Big Grin:

----------


## anfisa0001

:    ,     -     ,     -   .
          "  "  ..     .

----------

*1995*, ,

----------

*1995*, 


> ,


    .

----------


## -1

,       :Wink:

----------


## anfisa0001

> ,


  ,  -  ,  -  -   :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------


## -1

> ,  -  ,  -  -


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anfisa0001

> 


  :yes:

----------

*-1*,      ?

----------

> -1,      ?


, .  90 -   .
    .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1995

> .


, ,    , "  "   :Big Grin: .

----------

, ,  8 ......  :Cool:

----------


## 1995

-,   23  -    8 .

----------

> -,   23  -    8 .


 ?

----------

> 


    ,   .       !   .

----------


## traicy

150. ,    . , ,   ,       "-    !".    . :Big Grin:

----------

*traicy*, 


> ,


   ?   .

----------


## 1995

> 150. ,    .





> ?   .


  :Wink:

----------

> 


  :yes:

----------

*1995*,     -.

----------


## pearlS

23     (   ,   )       ,     .    100  ,   ?

----------


## 1995

> 1995,     -.


     -    :Stick Out Tongue: ,      :No:  ,   8  ...

----------


## 1995

> 23     (   ,   )


    ,      .

----------

*1995*,      ?

----------


## 1995

> ?


,     ,      .   ,  ,        :Stick Out Tongue: .  .

----------

*1995*, 


> 


   ?

----------


## 1995

> ?


,      :Kiss:   :Loved in:   :Kiss:

----------

20    150 .
    ,      ,      -   .

----------


## Mayday

> ,      .


,    ?    :Embarrassment:

----------


## NataSPb

...   6,      10.   -       ))))   .

----------

*NataSPb*,  ,   6,   10.

----------


## 1995

...  :Loved in:

----------

*1995*,   ,    ,   ?

----------


## 1995

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   ,  ,  



  4  (   )  :Big Grin:

----------

*1995*,    .      ?

----------


## 1995

> 6,      10


6  ,      ,  *NataSPb*,  ,  6  10.

----------


## NataSPb

,    ))))     6,   4  ,   -        .   6  4   (,   )

----------


## 1995

*NataSPb*,   :Big Grin: 
   ?

----------


## NataSPb

300   )))-      (    -     )  -     ((((

----------


## 1995

,    .     .      , -    .

----------

.       .      -  (  !)      .    !     ,  .

----------

*NataSPb*,   -.

----------

**,      :Big Grin:

----------

**, ,

----------


## NataSPb

,     ,    -   ,       -   -

----------

> 


   ,  ,   .

----------

*NataSPb*,    .              .          ,       , /   ,     ,     .      ,       .       .   ,          ,   ,   , , ,   (   ,      ).    :       ,  ,   (, ,  ),  ,    . ,   (,      8   :Smilie: ).     ,       ...

----------

> ,  ,   (, ,  ),  ,    .


   ,     ,   -   !    , (40)  12  +  1/2 ,      .   - ...

----------


## LTP

> :    ,     -     ,     -   .
>           "  "  ..     .


 ....
         " ......."
 .... :Embarrassment:  
           )))

----------

** ,     , ,     ...  :Smilie:       10    .        23     :  , , ,   , .  , ,  ...  9          ...

----------


## Morozko

.       ,       .       .   :Smilie:

----------

NataSPb,     -  ,           ,     ,    ..)
    ,    10   -  ,     !)))
   !

----------


## NataSPb

> NataSPb,     -  ,           ,     ,    ..)
>     ,    10   -  ,     !)))
>    !



 !!!-    )))

----------

.    20 ,  2 .       . --  .         "".       ,       .    ,   ,  "",  . ,   -.   ,   -    , ,  (?)  - .  ,   ,      - . , ,    .      - ,     . ,   ,   500 .       .    ,  "  "  ", D&G".    -     ().

----------


## Natalya2006

> ... 
>  ,  ,    ...


,    ,  ,     .
  .            1812 .       ,       PhotoShop'  .   ,         -      - !        -  .      .   " 12-  " (: " ...     ,      ..."  ..).  ,        (   -      )    ""  .. (     ).  ,  .
          - ?   .    - ?  .

----------


## Natalya2006

,        8 .         .    -   ,   .
1.   ,    ,  ,    ,     (    ).
2.     ,    -     .
3.     -,       .  ,  ,     (  -!).
4.      -  ,     ,  ,    .

   .       :-)

----------

,    23   


"" 
 p  p.    p p   p  ,     p   5-6   
 . p  ,   p. 

"" 
 p  p. p p p.  p p 
,    p    p  p p 
p, pp     p. p, 
: ", !"     -   ,   
   p. 
p p   p,     p  p,  
-     p     p   
.        p "p". 

"" 
 p  p p p.    
p p   p  ,    p      2-3 .  p  5-6  p  "p" 
p   p .    p. 

"p" 
 p  p.    p p   p   .  p p p   p: "  
  20 p .     p  5-6 ?". 
    p  p. 

"p" 
 p  p.   p ( )   p  pp   20 p   . 
p   ,    p. 

"p p, p!" 
p p       .  p p 
 ,  p p p  p. 
p ,  p p p  .

----------


## Consuelo

> ,       PhotoShop'  .   ,         -      - !        -  .      .


 ! ,         ?        .    ( )?

----------


## Consuelo

.    .  :Smilie:

----------


## traicy



----------


## traicy

(),    - - !!!!       .       !!!!!!! :yes:

----------


## Lisaya

,   ,

----------


## Mashuna

traicy, -          :Embarrassment:       ""     ?        -  ,  ,

----------


## YANNA

,

----------


## traicy

Mashuna,   78.           (4).           .

----------

-       .       .

----------


## pearlS

,        ,    .      ,    ,  .     .

----------


## -1

.   1000 .  .       + (7 ).  -  700 .    .

----------

*-1*, , :

----------


## Kreatrice

-  )   ,   ,    

      ,      - gps - ***

----------


## R@metBuh

> ,       .      .


  :yes: 
      .  ... :Super:   :Stick Out Tongue:  
ps:  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Far_East

.    .   . ,    . 
  .     . -  , ,  ; -,     -   "";    ,  -  "" (     ),    "" -  .  -    ..  ,   -    .  -     .       .

----------


## jokonda

2010 . ,        ?   ? 
P.S.        1812  - !      .  Natalye2006

----------


## marmot

-.    -

----------

